
The Story of Mel (unsung genius from when programmers were men)  - urlwolf
http://www.jargon.net/jargonfile/t/TheStoryofMel.html
======
timf
Mel seems to come up every few months :-)

<http://searchyc.com/story+of+mel>

~~~
donaq
Which is as it should be. :)

------
ywgdana
I don't think he can be called unsung given the frequency at which his story
shows up on sites like hn and reddit...

~~~
Kadin
Has anyone ever tried to track down "Mel"? Not that I doubt the veracity of
the story, it'd just be interesting to read an interview with the guy, if he's
still alive.

I guess if he was programming in the late 50s odds are against him still being
around, though.

~~~
roel_v
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mel_Kaye> .

------
seanmcq
Title is on the sexist side and exclusive of female programmers. To a female
reading this, you would be glamorizing the time when they weren't in this
field.

You can glorify past events without being sexist. Try setting up a true
scottsman.

~~~
anamax
> To a female reading this, you would be glamorizing the time when they
> weren't in this field.

Are you one of the offended females or a "white knight"?

~~~
seanmcq
Exactly how is that statement not sexist?

------
michaelcampbell
While there are many tales of retro-computing, ROMs to download to play old
favorite games, articles about "the good old days", and links to computer
history museums, this is by far and away my favorite. And the things mentioned
in it predate my career by a good bit. All hail Mel!

------
noamsml
I'm not voting for this only because I've seen it on HN before, but if you
haven't, it's a true must-read.

------
rick_2047
I had written a blog entry inspired by this article (but not entirely related
to it)

[http://lifeasparesh.blogspot.com/2009/09/my-obsession-
with-y...](http://lifeasparesh.blogspot.com/2009/09/my-obsession-with-your-
nostalgia.html)

